
Some educators argue 2+2 can sometimes equal 5 - Reedx
https://www.thecollegefix.com/some-critical-theory-scholars-argue-22-can-sometimes-equal-5/
======
AnimalMuppet
> The woke argue objectivity and any either/or binary about truth (answers are
> either true or false) are part of white supremacy.

But see, critical theory _also_ makes claims about truth that are quite
binary. (Try telling them that objectivity and binary truth are _not_ part of
white supremacy, or any of a number of other things that contradict their
doctrine.) But that means that, by the quoted statement, critical theory is
_also_ part of white supremacy.

I love using recursion on claims like the quote...

------
PaulHoule
Python thinks

    
    
      0.1 + 0.2 = 0.30000000000000004
    

I think that is bad enough.

------
sorokod
Why go as far as functions, how about 0 and 1 . One is clearly the phallus to
zeros's vagina. Can you not be more binary then that?

------
allears
As mentioned in the website header, this is specifically a right-wing website.
The comments bear this out. It's basically manufactured outrage, finding some
college prof with controversial views (there's no shortage of those) and
building an anti-liberal argument out of it.

~~~
rbecker
On the other hand, it is folly to ignore what professors are teaching, and
what universities will tolerate or promote. Even if you dislike the messenger.

~~~
allears
It's very easy to cherry-pick one extreme statement and imply that all
colleges and professors feel the same way. After all, those nasty elite
liberal intellectuals are all on the Soros agenda!

~~~
rbecker
Very true. But the only alternative to single examples are statistical studies
and surveys. And hardly any news source limits themselves to that. So if we're
going to accuse them of cherry-picking, we shouldn't stop with just this one
story or website.

